# Dementia friends



## Bee (May 7, 2014)

Public Health England are launching a star-studded TV campaign this week for the Dementia Friends initiative, this was first aired on U.K. tv last night in the breaks.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 7, 2014)

Are they linking Alzheimer's and dementia together as the same disease/disorder? I thought they were totally different.
Is this organization trying to raise awareness? Money for support of patient's treatments & care? Money for research?


----------



## Bee (May 7, 2014)

All the Alzheimers Society and Public Health England is trying to do is raise the publics awareness about dementia and for volunteers to become friends with someone with dementia living in their area to give the sufferer and carer a break and understanding. Donations or helping with fundraising is entirely voluntary the main initiative is for friends and understanding.

Listen to the words of the song.


http://www.alzheimers.org.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?documentID=2070


----------



## d0ug (May 8, 2014)

Alzheimer’s is one disease that is often miss diagnosis and many people are told that their loved ones have Alzheimer’s when they don’t. Alzheimer’s can only be diagnosis when you are dead but doctors are quick to say they have Alzheimer’s.
  There are about four ailments that mimic and they can be cured. 
  Korsakoff’s syndrome mimics Alzheimer and can be treated with vitamin B-1
  And can be corrected.
   What causes Alzheimers the medical system will say they don’t know probably because they cause it.
  Your brain in 75% cholesterol and the part that is affected by the disease is 100% cholesterol. The doctors have been telling us for 60 years that cholesterol was bad and they even made statin drugs to lower cholesterol. Well 60 years ago Alzheimer’s did not exist even by a different name and now the number fifth killer. If you go no a cholesterol restricted diet and go on statins you have a 100% chance of getting Alzheimer’s 
  Enjoy eating fat and stop the oils and keep a sharp mind.


----------



## d0ug (May 8, 2014)

[h=2]Alzheimer’s Linked To Statin Drugs FDA Warning![/h]  by EVaccines on July 31, 2012 at 5:41 pm 
  Posted In: Big Pharma, Bio Wars, Mind Control, NWO
  “I keep forgetting that I don’t remember” is soon to be the mantra heard in the coming years throughout the overwhelmingly growing number of senior’s citizens whom previously were referred to as the baby boomers here in this nursing home capital called America. The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) released a “Safety Announcement” earlier this year warning that the statin drugs prescribed to lower cholesterol have been linked to the following conditions:


Liver damage
Memory loss and confusion
Type 2 diabetes
Muscle weakness (for      certain statins)
  According to Dr. Amy Egan, the FDA’s deputy director of safety in the division of metabolism drug products, the new warnings, particularly the one for memory loss, came as the result of anecdotal reports compiled over the past year. In short, with well over 30 million Americans now taking statin drugs, we’re witnessing a massive ongoing ‘live’ experiment, and many are putting their health on the line for drugs that offer little in the way of heart protection. In fact, they may actually make your heart health worse.
  Due to the enormous amount of evidence that has been compiled indicating that statin drugs cause damage and have adverse side effects in patients such as cognitive impairment (e.g., memory loss, forgetfulness, amnesia, memory impairment, confusion) the FDA has recommended a label warning be placed on the cholesterol lowering medications. The top selling statin on the market in 2012 is Lipitor sold by Pfizer a company which the new world orders pharmaceutical division uses to spread death and disease under the guise of health and prosperity.  Along with an increase of 66% in the diagnosis of Alzheimer’s disease between 2000-2008 Pfizer’s profits on Lipitor have also increased at an even stronger 246% growing from $5Billion to $13billion in that same eight year period.
  To show that the FDA is a lap dog to the new world orders whims after reviewing all the studies, information and reports they have declared that statins are not linked to Alzheimer’s disease due to the fact that Alzheimer’s is a fixed condition. Since Alzheimer’s is a fixed and progressive condition the FDA have chosen to disregard all other symptoms statins are having on cognitive functions and focus solely on one word to define the disease. With statin drugs like Lipitor the reported symptoms are generally not serious and reversible upon statin discontinuation, with variable times to symptom onset (1 day to years) and symptom resolution (median of 3 weeks). This means that you can take a statin drug and the next day have all the cognitive impairments and memory loss listed above and if you stop the day after these symptoms may stay with you for up to 3 weeks on average.
  The new world order is trying their hardest to make being human a diagnosis and to have medication become nutrients that we consume on a daily basis as showcased in the book and movie “A Brave New World”. Looking deeper into the motivations of the elitist in control you will see that by creating a problem with a built in solution that only makes people worse is a sinister part of their agenda that insures lifelong customers to Big Pharma. How is the death care industry going to deal with the future patients in this forgetful America?  Alzheimer’s Vaccinations are currently in trail phases with indications pointing to a marketable product within the next 5 years.


----------



## Selena (May 8, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Alzheimer’s is one disease that is often miss diagnosis and many people are told that their loved ones have Alzheimer’s when they don’t. Alzheimer’s can only be diagnosis when you are dead but doctors are quick to say they have Alzheimer’s.
> There are about four ailments that mimic and they can be cured.
> Korsakoff’s syndrome mimics Alzheimer and can be treated with vitamin B-1
> And can be corrected.
> ...



long ago people didn't live long enough to be diagnosed with Alzheimer's or dementia, doesn't mean it didn't exist.  I think they were called senile the ones that did live longer.  My husbands mother and grandmother were senile and they ate all the fat they wanted and didn't take meds.  So, you are a little off in your statement.


----------



## kcvet (May 8, 2014)

my mother N law has Alzheimer's. its been an eye opener for me. she's at that stage where she has no memory at all. gets angry and cuss's like a sailor. she stays with her son and us sometimes. we have to watch her like a hawk. she's walked away at least 5 or 6 times. which is the real danger.


----------



## d0ug (May 8, 2014)

Selena said:


> long ago people didn't live long enough to be diagnosed with Alzheimer's or dementia, doesn't mean it didn't exist.  I think they were called senile the ones that did live longer.  My husbands mother and grandmother were senile and they ate all the fat they wanted and didn't take meds.  So, you are a little off in your statement.


senile dementia can be caused by food allergies and hypoglycemia and can be treated. dementia is different than Alzheimer. The cause of both is nutritional


----------



## Selena (May 8, 2014)

That wasn't the case for my husbands mother and grandmother.


----------



## Pam (May 8, 2014)

Nor for my inlaws! Father in law was on a low cholesterol diet and took statins. He never got dementia. Mother in law... no statins, didn't watch her cholesterol, ate fats.... she got dementia.... and no, it wasn't vascular dementia nor Korsakoff's syndrome.  .

I thought Alzheimer's was first named about 1910.

Anyhow, never mind all that, thanks, Betty for showing the advert. It's about the only one I don't mute when it comes on tv.  Having known several people who have had dementia, I can only reiterate the message that they do need friends to help them 'get by'.


----------



## Bee (May 8, 2014)

This is from the NHS website which I trust explicitly.


http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Alzheimers-disease/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Pam was not far out with when Alzheimers was first named.


 Alzheimers was first described by German psychiatrist and neuropathologist Alois Alzheimer in _*1906*_ and was named after him.

Apart from all that Doug, you have missed the point of my original post.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

kcvet said:


> my mother N law has Alzheimer's. its been an eye opener for me. she's at that stage where she has no memory at all. gets angry and cuss's like a sailor. she stays with her son and us sometimes. we have to watch her like a hawk. she's walked away at least 5 or 6 times. which is the real danger.



Sorry to hear that Kcvet, my aunt was put in a nursing home when I was younger, as nobody could care for her anymore, and she would wander the neighborhood not knowing who she was or where she lived.  I fear getting Alzheimer's more than any physical condition...would rather just get the good ol' memory loss that many times comes with age.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2014)

Bee, it's good that they're making people more aware, if anyone need help from others and attention, it's a victim of Alzheimer's.


----------



## kcvet (May 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear that Kcvet, my aunt was put in a nursing home when I was younger, as nobody could care for her anymore, and she would wander the neighborhood not knowing who she was or where she lived.  I fear getting Alzheimer's more than any physical condition...would rather just get the good ol' memory loss that many times comes with age.



IMO this one should be in full care nursing and that's what i told my wife. guess their not ready. how bad does it have to get?? my wife works and im retired so im home alone with her. im not blood kin and she let's me know it. my way of dealing with this is just don't deal with it. my PCP's nurse told me one day she'll forget to breathe and that's it. 
when they take their walks you might find em and maybe not.


----------



## Bee (May 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bee, it's good that they're making people more aware, if anyone need help from others and attention, it's a victim of Alzheimer's.




Thankyou SeaBreeze, have I got you to thank for putting the video, if so thankyou very much as I don't know how to do it that way.


----------



## d0ug (May 8, 2014)

Even though Dr Alzheimer found the disease. A quick search to find anyone who died of Alzheimers in the years of 1910, 1920, 1930, 1940, and found nothing in 1950 it started and now 500,000 die the 6 killer in the US.  What happen in the 50s we switched from saturated fats butter and lard to oils.


----------



## Selena (May 8, 2014)

People in the Mediterranean eat mostly oils and their incidence of Alzheimer's is less than the US, so what you say doesn't seem to apply in that case.

In fact, the Mediterranean diet is supposedly one of the healthiest and it's because of the olive oil.


----------



## d0ug (May 8, 2014)

The incidence is less now look at the blue zones the places on this earth where people live 100+ years and have no Alzheimer. They have no doctor they use no oils and eat meat ,butter. 80 years old is considered middle age. And the one group in the Mediterranean that live the longest don't use oils.


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

Alzheimer's is now  known as Diabetes Type III.

Sugar.


----------

